# Male Peacock Bass with a hump,chanel cat...



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Lets see some awsome fish from my fishing trip today.The hump head p-bass wents 2 feet high in an air bone display before it was caught.I want to share some photos with you,hope you enjoy it.







Remember i don't kept any of this fishes in the photos.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

I want to go fishing around your place


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

mm check out that female full of eggs..

beautiful fish!!! beaaauuutiful!!


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

very nice









wish I could catch some peacocks where i live


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

Wao! awesome fishes...
mano en donde es ese lago/rio???


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Thanks for the comments.Carnivoro es en el rio La Plata en Bayamon.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

cool...awesome fish! thanks for sharing


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

looks like you had a good day fishing


----------

